# I have some news for you!



## poppy

Hey Girls!

I have some news for you! 


I am 14 weeks pregnant!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

(14 weeks and 3 days to be exact by my dating scan today).

I am sorry I have not been on B&B much lately - but since I had a miscarriage in November, I have been really cautious about this pregnancy. Especially about 'announcing' it. I am sure you guys will understand.

The scan went well today and baby was bouncing about happily.

Poppy
xxx


----------



## Samo

woooooowowwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!! So THATS where you've been hehhee! So thrilled for you and your bump :)


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Huge congrats Poppy! xXx


----------



## Anababe

Congratulations!! :dance:

xxx


----------



## lousielou

:hugs: Oh wow, you must be chuffed!! Well done, congratulations, and all the best!


----------



## bluebell

That's fantastic news - Congratulations!!

:happydance::headspin::happydance:

xx


----------



## biteable

congratulations hun


----------



## Dee_H

Awesome news:hugs:...wow...that must have been hard to keep that news to yourself!! Glad to hear that all is well with your baby :crib:bean!


----------



## Capuru

https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k14/xox0xo/aerocharm/glitter/congrats/14.gif


----------



## Vickie

That's great Poppy, glad your scan went well :hugs:


----------



## maz

Congratulations. Don't blame you for keeping schtuuum. Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

xx


----------



## TrixieLox

WONDERFUL!!!!!


----------



## fifi83

:happydance: Congratulation xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Brill news Poppy congrats! :D


----------



## goldlion

WOW! Great news Poppy! I'm so pleased to hear about this. Congratulations


----------



## Wobbles

You know I'm pleased for you

I'm glad you came on to tell the others hun & more hapy everything is ok and hopefully you can now enjoy your pregnancy?

:hugs: x


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats on your news :happydance:


----------



## loopylew

Congrats hun, really glad for you xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## miel

it's such a greatttttttttt news!!!! very please for you POPPY:)


----------



## Suz

:wohoo: Congrats Poppy!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Jayne

Congrats Poppy! :D


----------



## diva4180

oh hun fabulous news!!!! huge congrats to you!! :) xx


----------



## Helen_26

WooHoo:happydance:
Congratulations hun, that really is fantastic news. I'm so pleased that everything is well. You must be sooo excited.


----------



## NeyNey

Holy Crap poppy!!! Thats fantastic :wohoo:

Congratulations


----------



## tinkerbell123

Congrats!! :happydance:xxx


----------



## Tishimouse

Oh, how wonderful. I think I would feel the same way about waiting to tell everyone under the circumstances. Another good friend of mine phoned me today and told me she is also 15 weeks pregnant, so she obviously felt the same way.

Heartfelt congratulations to you both and good wishes for a healthy pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## Nic-Flowers

Congrats that is great news. :hugs:


----------



## Mynxie

congratulations x


----------



## RachieH

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/congrat2.gif

Wishing you a Happy and Healthy pregnancy!


----------



## The Catster

Congrats hunny!!!!! Thats a lovely story!!!

See....I knew u knew toooooo much!!! I almost blew your cover!!!hehe

You must have almost got pregnant not too long after mc then???? Tell me more as I am in that boat now....(mc nearly 3 weeks ago)...when did you have your next AF after mc? When did you catch? Bladiblar???? Tell me, tell me!!! xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## elles28

:wohoo::wohoo: I am over the moon for you. Congrats & wishing you a VERY healthy & happy 9 months :cloud9::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## avistar

wow, what wonderful news! I am very happy for you!!


----------



## Tilly

Congrats Poppy :)


----------



## kookie

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## faith_may

Congratulations


----------



## Samantha675

OMG, that is just fantastic hun, I am sooooo very happy for you!!!


----------



## Carolina

aww yay thats great news and im glad the scan went well congratulations! I was wondering where you were! Wishing you a healthy pregnancy and baby!:happydance:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## superp123

Good for you!!! Congrats and hope you have a hh 9! :happydance:
P


----------



## justme00

This is such wonderful news!!! Congrats!


----------



## poppy

Thanks girls for all your congratulations and well wishes! :hugs:

Good luck on getting your BFPs!!!!


----------



## Sinead

:headspin: Congrats :happydance:


----------



## kimmyjane84

Congratulations :)


----------



## cheryl

I just found your thread hun, Congratulations and I am so happy for you.
Good Luck and I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## _Alice_

Awwwwwwwwwwwww! Congratulations hun!


----------



## FJL

Congratulations Poppy! I am so thrilled for you hun, you whole heartedly deserve this :hugs:

So...do we get to see your scan pic?!?


----------



## bambikate

OMG Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## HAYS

poppy thats brillant news,im sooooo pleased for you hun
xxx


----------



## BrittBS

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## Sinead

:happydance: Congrats :headspin:


----------



## Tricks26

Oh my I'm sooo happy for you poppy I wish you a very healthy and Happy rest of pregnancy!!!:hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Oh Poppy thats brilliant news!!!!!! :happydance: 

xxx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats. I wish you all the best for the remainder of your pregnancy! x


----------



## suzan

poppy!!!!!

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## itzybitzy

Congrats Poppy! i was wondering where you had got to.


----------



## Gemma2102

congratulations hun
x


----------



## Sweetie

Congrats awesome to hear that you and bump are doing well :)


----------



## Chellebelle

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## Donna79x

huge congrats hun xx


----------



## Carley

Oh hunny I'm crying for you, that's just fantastic :hugs:


----------



## momandpeanut

Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hunnyx10

*CONGRATULATIONS AND WELL DONE*


----------



## lady3

I just saw this post. Millions of congratulations to you!!! :happydance:


----------



## tansey

A BIG congratulations! :hug:

(sorry i'm so late saying it -i've read your post and somehow my reply wasn't on it!)


----------



## nickihun

congrats hope all goes well


----------



## Nathyrra

Congratulations =)


----------



## elm

That's wonderful news,

CONGRATULATIONS!

:hug::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Poloma

:happydance: Massive Congratulations on your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## anita665

https://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj268/Anita665/thcongratulations-1.gif


----------



## Ann-Marie

:hug: Congratulations. :hug:


----------



## Tam

OH WOW, HUGE Congratulations!!!!! x


----------

